# Metrolink Operating Contract Bids Due



## Acela150 (Jul 3, 2020)

Metrolink has established Monday the 6th of July at 2pm PDT as the time for all Bids to be in for the Operating Contract. 

Keolis, Herzog, and Bombardier are in the mix from my understanding. Bombardier has job postings for Metrolink. But it states that it's only IF they win the bid. It also states that any current employee who wishes to stay will be appointed first before outside hires. 

Keolis has just been renewed by both VRE and MBTA for the Commuter Rail. So I can see them as the winner.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 3, 2020)

Acela150 said:


> Metrolink has established Monday the 6th of July at 2pm PDT as the time for all Bids to be in for the Operating Contract.
> 
> Keolis, Herzog, and Bombardier are in the mix from my understanding. Bombardier has job postings for Metrolink. But it states that it's only IF they win the bid. It also states that any current employee who wishes to stay will be appointed first before outside hires.
> 
> Keolis has just been renewed by both VRE and MBTA for the Commuter Rail. So I can see them as the winner.


Herzog has done a good job with Cap Metros Rdd Line here in Austin after Csp Metro had do many problems getting it up and running.

An old AUers son used to go in charge here before moving up to CalTrains.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 1, 2020)

Despite Amtrak saying that they weren't interested in the contract it seems that wasn't true. They bid the contract, and it seems that they have been recommended as the Contractor.


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 1, 2020)

Amtrak has officially been awarded the contract for Metrolink T&E services as of 12/1/2020


----------



## TinCan782 (Dec 1, 2020)

Amtrak's announcement:
*AMTRAK WINS METROLINK OPERATIONS CONTRACT*








Amtrak Wins Metrolink Operations Contract - Amtrak Media


LOS ANGELES – Amtrak announced that Metrolink, Southern California’s passenger train service, awarded Amtrak a four-and-a-half-year contract for commuter train operations services that will begin on January 1, 2021 and expire on June 30, 2025. As part of the contract, Amtrak will provide and...




media.amtrak.com


----------

